# Taking on an au pair - insurance implications



## aisling o'b (20 Nov 2008)

My husband and I are considering taking on an _au pair_ to look after our two children 9am-5pm. What insurance should we consider? (Previous threads suggest we will now be employers).


----------



## Ed054 (20 Nov 2008)

You should be covered under your household insurance policy for this as liability in respect of domestic employees.

You should check with your insurer/broker


----------



## Ravima (20 Nov 2008)

your house insurance should cover employer liability to cover your liability to her as employers. Your house insurance should also cover her liability to others as a member of your household. Your house insurance may exclude theft by the au pair and may not cover her contents/possessions.

Also check that she has a driving licence and include her on yoru car insurance to ensure that she is covered there.

Thats about it insurance wise.

as all compalies differ in the policy wordings, check the booklet.


----------



## aisling o'b (23 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the replies everybody. I'll check with the insurance company insurance-wise. Does anybody have any other pointers in terms of legal / employer issues (no of hours) etc we should consider? Thanks again.


----------



## ClaireM (24 Nov 2008)

If your au pair works more than 30 hours she is outside the definition of an au pair and is an employee.
You will then need to pay minimum wage and operate PRSI and PAYE.


----------



## eggerb (24 Nov 2008)

I have heard this 30 hour/week rule but don't know the basis in law. Does anybody know the specific employment/tax act/regulation which gives rise to this 30 hour/week which defines an au pair.


----------



## krissovo (25 Nov 2008)

I had them for years in the Uk and if I have learnt anything then the best way to treat them is as if they are a cousin helping you out.  Ensure they integrate into the family and do not be upset when the kids run to the au pair  for support instead of the mother & father.

Some pointers are:


Document their duties i.e. 07:00 get kids ready for school, collect kids at 15:30, put a wash on @ 10:00 etc etc.  This will stop any future arguments over the role
Include them on family outings, meals etc I used to take mine on holiday if they wanted in the summer (only camping and once to Spain)
Pay them a reasonable amount, I think at the time it was £60 a week but we always paid double that and gave them use of a car (still cheaper than proper baby care)
An au pair is a two way deal, if you live in a remote area without any attractions, English Schools and poor public transport then there is not much in it for them.  Target this with the use of a car or give them lifts into town buy them a monthly travel card etc
Respect their space!
Interact with them, learn their language and take a interest with where they are from
They are a great addition to any family, good luck


----------



## aisling o'b (9 Jan 2009)

Thanks everybody for your replies.


----------



## juke (10 Jan 2009)

krissovo said:


> I had them for years in the Uk and if I have learnt anything then the best way to treat them is as if they are a cousin helping you out.



As an ex-au pair (a loooong time ago, abroad) can I echo this advice, do try integrate the au pair into the family. 

I was a family's first au pair. For my first 4 months I was treated like an employee (designated hours, living accomodation with a separate front door). I was but a child myself (only 18, fresh from leaving cert)

I was there for Christmas ( my first away from home) Christmas passed like a (catholic) Sunday, (and I worked as normal) - no more, because I didn't understand their traditions, and they not mine. Relations became strained - about a month later we talked, and the for the balance of the year, my role changed to that of big sis/cousin/little sis (depending!) - to the point that I was happy to return to that country and keep close contact with them for years (until they emigrated to Ireland).

If you intend hiring a non-english speaking person, a non legal requirement, but one I think would be a huge bonus, would be to enroll them in an english class - or some sort of english conversation class in the area - not only a help for english learning, but gives her(?) quick access to outside contact/potential friends, so she'll settle more quickly - for me my work permit obliged the family to pay for 10 hours language lessons per week (and I am now god-mother to a fellow students child)


----------

